# What made you choose a Havanese?



## Milo805 (Mar 7, 2012)

The first time we took Milo to the Vet, she asked us out of curiosity...what made us choose Havanese? I told her, base on my research....

1)Havanese don't shed
2)not as temperamental or as psychotic as other toy breed dog
3)no major health problem
4)they don't bark much
5)usually friendly with kids
6)cute and cuddly


eace:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

We chose a Havanese because ...

1) after meeting Katie (at MopTop Havanese) and her gang we LOVED the personalities, playfulness and friendliness of her dogs!
2) they don't STINK!
3) small
4) CUTE
5) non-agressive, gets along well with cats!
6) did I mention CUTE?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Ditto!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I wanted a small dog. I looked at poodles, bischons, Wizard of Oz dog, and then I was on a web site that said, if you like this dog you might be interested in a Havanese. Well..the first time I saw a picture of the breed, it was love at first sight.

Then I started to find out more about the breed. It was nice that it did not shed like most breeds of dogs, but I would have to say, I do have plenty of hair in the combs and brush.
So, there is plenty of hair floating around.

Also, love the fact the breed came in different colors!

I adore the cuteness of the face. I adore shaggy messy hair. I love the fact that I can comb the hair. I love the fact that I could learn to use the clippers to learn to cut hair. I have not regretted my choice of breed at all. I love my boys!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes! They do not smell like dogs!


----------



## Milo805 (Mar 7, 2012)

Initially we were looking for Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, they were our first choice until we found out that they all have heart problem and most of them shed. :boink: Then we looked at Maltese, they are just as cute and my colleague has one, unfortunately they bark quite a lot, and they only have one color....all white, and I keep hearing how they are PITA to potty train, they only weight about 7lbs when fully grown, which I think is a bit too puny. That's when we came across one of those X vs. Y dog website, the rest are history... LOL :hail:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I had never even seen or herd of a Havanese. I was looking at a mixed breed Havanese and Coton De Tulear . The male was a Havanese and he wouldn't leave me alone the whole time I was looking at the puppys I fell in love . Then I found my Maddie whit in the next few days.


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

I dont know what breed will be good for my lifestyle, while researching about dog breeds I took the breed quiz (animalplanet) and it gave me a list of breeds that will be good for me based on my answers. 3rd breed suggestion was havanese, I fell in love with those cute faces. My friends even said that they have very lovable eyes. They are smart, highly trainable esp with tricks, no major health problems. A lively and playful companion.


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was just looking for a small good with children dog, preferable fluffy... Lol.

I was kind of leaning towards a Bichon and honestly didn't even think about a Havanese. I knew of them but they aren't really common around here (or I guess anywhere). The neat thing though is that I have relatives from Cuba who live in Florida and they used to own Havanese when I was really young. I remember that I loved those little dogs everytime I visited.

Anyway, I was asking around about small breed puppies in rescues or pounds, possibly Bichon or poodle mixes, which is impossible because everyone wants to slap a cutesy name on them and sell them... A lady contacted me and said that she knew of a Havanese who really needed a home. So I looked them up and was amazed by how perfect they seemed for my family.  
Luckily for Jasper (and me), the Havanese personality was more important than the looks and non shedding. He fits that to a T.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

While searching for a small breed dog suitable for DH, myself and grandchildren, I came across the Havanese. Sounded to good to be true. After much research, I found it was true and knew this was the breed for us. How could such a wonderful little dog also be so stinking cute? We found a wonderful breeder who lives less than 15 miles from us. How great is that? Tucker is everything and more that we were looking for in a dog.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

great companion dog
didn't need a ton of excercising
small, but not delicate
good temperament
I love long haired dogs
cute, cute, cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I wanted a dog for agility and obedience training, but it had to be low allergy, and because my DH was severely anti-large dog, it had to be small. The CHoice came down to a Coton or a Havanese. At first I thought I wanted a Coton, but they are even harder to find than a (good quality) Havanese. While still searching for a Coton, I found this site, and fell in love with all the colors!!! Then, through this site I found an amazing breeder, and the rest is history, as they say!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was allergic to even poodles. But my brothers family had a Hav and I wasn't allergic to her. I also liked that they were not (IMO) fooofi dogs. to me they looked like miniature old english sheep dogs. 

So the first was because me and DH wanted a dog I wasn't allergic to. 
the 2nd was because you can't hav just one.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Could fit under an airline seat
no shedding/hypoallergenic
not yippy
THIS FORUM
videos of hav puppies


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I should add that seeing videos of Angela's Bella running agility (even before finding this forum and learning that she was a member) clinched it for me!:biggrin1:


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I chose a Havanese because I wanted a dog who would guard my bathroom:










And even guard my shower:










I was looking for a good apartment dwelling city dog, and in my internet search, the Havanese showed up.

He's a "big" dog in a small dog's body.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!! I forgot those reasons, but you are right!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I am Cuban, what better dog for me to have a Cuban dog!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

curly_DC said:


> I chose a Havanese because I wanted a dog who would guard my bathroom:
> 
> And even guard my shower:
> ...He's a "big" dog in a small dog's body.


Bumi always guarded any door that I went through. Even if I go to sleep and close my bedroom door during the day, he will just sit there and guard it. Since Toby came to our family, he has taken up that job and doesn't let Bumi get near the doors when I am on the other side! ound:

Oh and I love to tease them by lightly pulling their hair under the door (from the other side) or just sticking my fingers under the door ound:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well we used to have Tibetan Terriers,and when the last one died, we decided not to have any more dogs,well a couple of years down the line we started having cats[or should I say I started becoming a mad cat woman].Anyway my brother in law was in America,and his best friend [who is a famous drummer]had a new pup,who was absolutely adorable, so when my brother in law returned home he showed me loads of pics and Videos of the little chap a Hav.So a little while later I researched them on line,and discovered that the breeder where we had got our last and best TT from also bred Havanese and had done so for over 8 years[now it is more than 11years]So I got in touch with her and she told me all about them.Then I watched loads of them doing their stuff on YouTube [that is where I first came across Gucci]And so Dizzie came home to us,and then MHS struck!!After all they are only small[compared to a TT!]They both get on very well with all the cats and visa verser.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

After my last dog died, I said no more dogs. Three months went by and I started to look at Papillions. Then I remembered seeing Barbara Walters furry little dog, Cha Cha, and it was all over for me. I had two bigger dogs before and was looking for a smaller dog. That was in October and by January, we had Kodi. Eleven months later we got Shelby.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I had met one and thought they were just adorable, cute and friendly.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Here are my reasons:

1) I groomed a 6 month old Hav puppy and loved her temperament so much (on the grooming table), I had to have a Hav! Luckily mine is super great on the table.
2) Love the size. Maltese was too small, and 20-30 lbs is too big. The Hav is just right!
3) Wanted a smaller dog with different hair texture to play around with.
4) Love how they come in many colors.
5) Love their hair texture (it's not coarse like shih tzus).
6) They look nothing like shih tzus.
7) Good guard dogs (at least mine is). He barks at strange things. My other dog doesn't even do that.
8) Not yappy. Mine barks but is quiet when I tell him to stop. Also my husband loves his bark. He howls! It's like "ruff ruff raroooooooooooo!"
9) Playful, clownish.
10) The cutest face on any drop coat breed, IMO.
*11) Doesn't shed!!
12) No doggie smell!!
*

Two things that I'm not too thrilled about are (but it could be because I got him as an adult):

1) Not housebroken, and maybe he never will be. 
2) Wary of strangers.

** Haha, I forgot the two most important things to me! I added it in bold.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My first Havanese Yogi choose me, he was a rescue and listed as a poodle mix it was a Lark I went to that shelter that day. I never saw poodle but both DH and I thought we saw Lhasa and no one adopts the Lhasa's, so we took him home. After combing him out and bathing him his structure was all wrong as was the coat. We thought some designer type dog. It was the Vet who first told us no I think this is a Lowchin or havanese. My DH feel head over heels for the breed we added Misty after my Shih Tzu passed away.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Robbie, why does no one adopt Lhasas?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

My parents had both a Bichon and a Maltese so I was familiar with that family of dogs and knew they didn't aggravate my asthma/allergies. I love both my parents dogs to bits, but I wasn't wanting a pure white dog. I also have an uncle who had a Bichon and an uncle with a Coton.

Initially I was thinking of some sort of shih-tzu cross in order to get colours. Once I started researching breeds (and saw how much backyard breeders were selling mixed breeds for, I started thinking I might as well get a pure-bred for the little bit more it would cost). 

When we were doing our research into getting a Bichon we had a lot of info on the Havanese and my dad had even contacted a breeder and been approved. I had been pulling for him to get the Havanese, but he ended up getting a Bichon from a less than ideal breeder who was closer (the Havanese breeder was in Saskatchewan). In the 14 years following getting Bailey, I had forgotten about the Havanese breed. When I started doing my research for me, I ran across them again and remembered how much I had loved them. 

I did more research to make sure the Havanese would be a good fit for me: good apartment dog, able to fit under the seat in the airplane cabin for when I traveled, a good people dog, etc. At that point I then started looking into and researching breeders.

Then I got Brody and fell in love.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I had decided that when I quit work I wanted a small breed dog. I did a search for dogs that get along well with other pets, as I have three pet birds. Havanese came up in the search - a breed I had never heard of. The more I read and the more photos I saw, I knew I was a goner if they were even half as wonderful as I was reading. I am a bit wary of allowing the birds and the boys loose in the same area, so when the birds have free flying time, the boys are crated. 

My husband is allergic to cats and some dogs, so that was another consideration. I love that the Havs don't have doggie odor! A HUGE plus where I am concerned. They are such characters with such cute behaviors and are so happy and outgoing - and physically CUTE!  And Finn is helping me work on getting a new kitchen!! eace: (by chewing cupboards and baseboards!)


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Most of what was on my checklist has been mentioned. I was trying to find dogs that fit my current lifestyle. I asked friends that were knowledgeable about dogs and gave them my checklist and one of them said "oh what about Havanese? I've heard they are really cool little dogs." I didn't know a thing about them. And honestly I didn't initially love their look. I used to like short haired, muscular looking dogs. Mostly because I'm slightly allergic to dogs. But then...I found out they don't shed! And they are small but sturdy. And are playful but also want to be lap dogs. And are smart and trainable. And are not snappy and yappy. And are fairly healthy. And on and on. I did a lot of reading, and just kept liking what I was reading. Then I did what I think was a thorough search for a breeder and lucked out and found a great local person. The rest is history! Couldn't be happier


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, They often end up in rescue (if theyre lucky)shelter after they have bitten a child. Let me say they are very easy for your back yard breeders to breed they seldom have whelping problems, they have good size litters they are cute. They are suppose to be aloof and wary of strangers, they were watch dogs, they bark, they are not meant to be nasty tempered, they have independent natures, they are not the cuddly dog most people expect them to be, they are on watch. They call it Lhasa tutte. Their coats are hard to maintain and keep growing so they need lots of grooming.

Lhasa's need an experienced owner or at least one who is willing to learn, they need a firm hand while still puppies. They are not good with children, they can do well with children, if socialized early with well mannered children and an owner who can train them properly this a breed you need to put away when your kids have friends over, also when the baby sitter is alone. They are a breed that owners often don't research properly and then are disapointed, the cute puppy has grown in to a nippy, stuborn monster. They often favor one person. By the time they end up in the pound they often look unkept and are just not friendly, those that are turned over after many years in a home are often depressed and will just lay in a heap. It is heartbreaking, they are a great fit for people who work long hours, they are happy to just be with you and watch your stuff.

I lived in India they are a very common house pet, lifestyle is very different there. I love my Lhasa boy, I was ask to take him. My vet at the time who was also my good friend said most people would have had him put down after a few days. He had medical problems, but his behavior problems were: He ripped wall paper off the walls scratched the doors, bit at the windows, chewed drapes destroyed pillows, marked everything, tryed to fight with my Husky, chased my daughter (after all these years still does not trust my daughter). I had to take him with me and leave him in the car for 6 months, he could not be trusted at home alone! It took time and patience. I had to train him not to bark, today he rarely barks. I know many Lhasa Breeders in several countries and the sad fact is many Lhasa's end up with these problems and are dumped in a shelter, there are not enough experienced rescues, then there are the gentic problems. So the saying no one takes the Lhasa's. (Some do find homes just very low numbers for their population).


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Magpie, my story is almost identical to yours. We had 2 dogs (mixes) already and they were getting on in years. I wanted a small dog, initially a yorkie. My husband was a Boy Scout leader and one of his boys was doing his Eagle project at a shelter where his mother volunteered. She told me I'd have to come into the office to see a dog that had just arrived 2 days before. Me an another one of the mom's went in to use the restroom, so she showed me the dog then. SHe opened the pen and Sami came right to me. They were amazed! Needless to say, I fell in love right then. I only had to convince my husband (which wasn't too hard!) They thought she was a shih tzu mix. We had had her for a few months and took her to a groomer and he told us (in his Spanish accent) the he thought she was Havanese. We had never heard of this breed and we didn't even understand what he had said. My husband googled "dog breeds that begin with H" and Havanese popped up. We did a lot of research on the breed after that because we wanted to make sure he was right! We got our second Hav from HALO right before our English Setter/Brittany mix passed away at the age of 15 1/2. And Sami? The one who "chose" me? She's a daddy's girl al the way!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I also had never heard of the breed but while looking for a dog for my bf's granny I found a lady selling havamalts...havanese/maltese mixes and loved her havanese.....then I started researching the breed and the more I read about them the more I liked them and now have 3 lol

Easier to train than other small breeds
Shed very little
Cute and cuddly
Very playful, affectionate and funny
Doesn't have a strong doggy odor


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen, They often end up in rescue (if theyre lucky)shelter after they have bitten a child. Let me say they are very easy for your back yard breeders to breed they seldom have whelping problems, they have good size litters they are cute. They are suppose to be aloof and wary of strangers, they were watch dogs, they bark, they are not meant to be nasty tempered, they have independent natures, they are not the cuddly dog most people expect them to be, they are on watch. They call it Lhasa tutte. Their coats are hard to maintain and keep growing so they need lots of grooming.
> 
> Lhasa's need an experienced owner or at least one who is willing to learn, they need a firm hand while still puppies. They are not good with children, they can do well with children, if socialized early with well mannered children and an owner who can train them properly this a breed you need to put away when your kids have friends over, also when the baby sitter is alone. They are a breed that owners often don't research properly and then are disapointed, the cute puppy has grown in to a nippy, stuborn monster. They often favor one person. By the time they end up in the pound they often look unkept and are just not friendly, those that are turned over after many years in a home are often depressed and will just lay in a heap. It is heartbreaking, they are a great fit for people who work long hours, they are happy to just be with you and watch your stuff.
> 
> I lived in India they are a very common house pet, lifestyle is very different there. I love my Lhasa boy, I was ask to take him. My vet at the time who was also my good friend said most people would have had him put down after a few days. He had medical problems, but his behavior problems were: He ripped wall paper off the walls scratched the doors, bit at the windows, chewed drapes destroyed pillows, marked everything, tryed to fight with my Husky, chased my daughter (after all these years still does not trust my daughter). I had to take him with me and leave him in the car for 6 months, he could not be trusted at home alone! It took time and patience. I had to train him not to bark, today he rarely barks. I know many Lhasa Breeders in several countries and the sad fact is many Lhasa's end up with these problems and are dumped in a shelter, there are not enough experienced rescues, then there are the gentic problems. So the saying no one takes the Lhasa's. (Some do find homes just very low numbers for their population).


What a sad story, Robbie!


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

I, having always been extremely active in the horse world & animals in general, but had been told by my doctor that my "bones" are not what they used to be and horses were not to be a part of my life any more  Needless to say was a bit blue for a while  and on a lunch outing with my daughter we spotted our first havanese in a local pet store. That little guy had the kindest eyes - he looked right into my soul and saved my life - so to speak. It was very hard to leave him in that pet shop - but after much research and some mistakes :/ found a trusted breeder and my first havanese; Pedro - the love of my life!!! which of coarse lead to Chica & Josey  the love and attention they have shown has nurtured me back to "life"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pamela Rolla said:


> I, having always been extremely active in the horse world & animals in general, but had been told by my doctor that my "bones" are not what they used to be and horses were not to be a part of my life any more  Needless to say was a bit blue for a while  and on a lunch outing with my daughter we spotted our first havanese in a local pet store. That little guy had the kindest eyes - he looked right into my soul and saved my life - so to speak. It was very hard to leave him in that pet shop - but after much research and some mistakes :/ found a trusted breeder and my first havanese; Pedro - the love of my life!!! which of coarse lead to Chica & Josey  the love and attention they have shown has nurtured me back to "life"


That's EXACTLY why I started looking for a dog. I have RA, and after 40 years of training and showing horses, I needed a smaller training partner that was easier on my joints! Bringing Kodi into our lives lifted me out of a pretty deep depression.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

When my sister lost her Golden Retriever, she wanted a smaller, non-shedding, non-stinky dog. She did a lot of research and found the Havanese. She drove over 3 hours across the border to pick up her puppy. When my husband and I looked after her puppy for a few hours that week, we fell in love and drove over the next weekend to pick up her littermate. It's a decision we have never regretted.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I had had a little dog die and was grieving. I started looking for a Scottie and found out they had a lot of issues, in fact all the terriers had something I didn't like, so I decided to go for foofoo. I put in happy pretty long-lived and few health problems. The Havanese came up and I went looking. She is the prettiest dog (when she is groomed), the happiest, and I am hoping that we go to the nursing home together. So far no health problems either. Course I didn't know about blowing coat, undercoats, stuff like that.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Because they are the best breed ever! Smart, friendly, playful, cute & cuddly! I simply cannot imagine my life without my little man, he is the best thing ever!


----------



## Milo805 (Mar 7, 2012)

Milo is quite comical, he doesn't bark much, but when he does....he made the cutest sound ever! roooooof rooooooof....oooooooo....rooooof :baby: LOL


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I first heard about Havs on Dogs101 on Animal Planet. I knew I wanted a dog, but I had no idea which one would fit my lifestyle and was open to most anything. I DVR'd Dogs101 and watched eps on and off for nearly a year. When the Hav episode showed up, I knew that they were on the top of my list - even though I had never met one. 

Things I loved: bred for companionship (ie I met his needs with providing a lap, not a guard dog, not a terrier that would go after prey - my cat, not a working dog), non- yappy, non-shedding, considered an idea apartment dog, playful clown, would get along with my cat (still can't believe they are bff's), good with children, sturdy, very trainable

Things I was wary about: that crazy coat (and for good reason, omg blowing coat!!)

BTW as for the bark, I rarely hear it, but I'm always surprised how he sounds like a dog 5x his size! Such a bit bark for such a little guy.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I am a converted big dog person.

at the time, my anatolian male, Cosmo, a certified therapy dog, well, I had to put him to sleep, bone cancer. But I found out in a sudden way. He was supposed to go in to get a procedure done, but when he jumped out of my SUV, he broke his leg (10.5 yrs old), and he was already gimpy from hip displasia. had to leave work and put him to sleep. he was such an awesome dog, rescue too. he was white, tall, big (125 lbs), very mellow. He looked like a dog polar bear.

so I went the opposite. black/grey, little, bundle of energy, small. I did my homework, b/c I did want another therapy dog for work. I picked the havanese b/c:

1) super cute (I admit I'm shallow)
2) hypo allergenic coat
3) smart
4) companion dog by breed
5) hoping for a lap dog
6) friendly disposition with ppl and dogs
7) forgiving in nature (doesn't hold a grudge)
8) hearty, not fragile.
9) not known to bark much

and I tell you, He is so much more than I ever thought. I know I'm more in love with him than he is with me, but he is just my little boobaloo! He kills it when we teacher classes at work, and the kids just love him. I think mostly b/c he's small and cute. I love how sound his temperament is. 
Easter dinner with the family, for just a couple of minutes my nephew and niece where trying to pick him up, ended up to be 'chase', but I know they can't catch him if he didn't want to be. we stopped it when they came thru the living room after him. 
They are just awesome little dogs, and I will always have one in my life.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

sprorchid said:


> I am a converted big dog person.


What a great thead. I too am a converted big-dog person. I had a 125 lb. lab that wasn't fat, just tall, lean, and the kindest soul ever! He died and like many of you said, my husband said, no more dogs.

So we were dogless for about a year. One night I was missing my big lab and just Googled "puppies for sale." They were so cute. I didn't tell my husband but for about two weeks I'd search the internet for puppies. I wanted another lab so bad so I asked my husband, why don't you want another puppy? He didn't want another dog because of the poop in the yard and all the hair in the house. Thus began my search for a small dog with the the personality of a lab (friendly, playful, trustworthy, velcro-type personality).

I too saw the mixed breed designer dogs. But I'd always been very "anti-mutt" (please don't chastise me I just like purebreeds) so started comparing the purebreds of these designer dogs. I remember showing my husband a picture of a havanese the first time on the computer. He didn't growl or sigh, he thought they were cute. My research intensified. I found a breeder who had bred labradors and havanese. When I spoke to her, she said the Havanese personality was a lot like the lab. I was hooked. I asked, how much is that puppy in the window. Then every dream came crashing down. WHAT, you want how much!!!

But, I've always believed you get what you pay for and I have two of them now and couldn't be happier.

They are everything everyone else has said plus, 
their poop is small
they can't grab and eat food off the kitchen counter (yet)
I don't find hair tufts blowing across my floors

You guys are a probably a large reason I have TWO havanese. Your support and the information you so willingly share has made a world of difference. It is so nice to have you to "talk" to and share with.

May the breed continue to grow because of this forum, with loving and responsible breeders and owners.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I know we all think our pups are the cutest ever, which is true, not everyone will agree with us.

the other day I was running errands with my 1/2 breed... I went to make an appt at my hair salon. usually Ollie stays, and doesn't move a muscle when I park him in front of a shop or starbucks, while I run in. one time though he came thru the front door of the shop, since then he's been a little more experimental, and whille come up to the window and stare in, etc.

anyway, it wasn't busy in the salon. and Ollie slowly walks in. one of the hair stylists (he came up to) was just staring at him (his face) I started to stress b/c I thought she was mad, or upset this kick dog came into the salon. It was only about 5 seconds, but it seemed like a life time. The stylist says (as Ollie is wagging his tail and looking up at her, workin' it), 'He's really cute!". and she kept staring at him.

whew. cuteness wins out again.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Both my wife and son are allergic to dogs and cats. So much so that my wife's family thought that she hated dogs because she always backed away from everyone's dog but nothing could be further from the truth. My wife works for someone who has a Havanese (Louie) and she never had a reaction to him. One day my wife said that she wanted to get a dog. I always wanted a dog too but I never thought we'd actually have one. So we brought Louie over for an overnight visit to see how my son would do with him. Not only is our son allergic to dogs he is also blind and severely autistic. He did great with Louie. No allergic reaction and pretty much ignored the dog, which is what we thought he'd do. My son likes to listen to his music and keep to himself. He'll be 12 later this month. So after doing a little research the choice of breed was a no brainer....Havanese.

Now the hard part, finding one. We couldn't afford to buy one from a good breeder and pet stores (puppy mill dogs) were out of the question so we kept an eye on the shelters and rescues via petfinder. After a few weeks it paid off. We saw Ruffles in a MD rescue. No picture. Going by just a description I drove all the way down there and the rest is history. She's a fantastic dog. Even our son loves it when Ruffles licks his feet. They get along great. Ruffles knows that something is different with him. You can tell by the way she is around him. Dogs just know these things, I'm sure of it. We couldn't have picked a better fit for our family if we tried.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love your story Todd. It brings a smile to my heart. My boys keep me busy and happy! I can't get over the non-smell that Havs have compared to regular dogs. 

And.....the fur is soooooooooooooooooo soft!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> Also my husband loves his bark. He howls! It's like "ruff ruff raroooooooooooo!"





Milo805 said:


> Milo is quite comical, he doesn't bark much, but when he does....he made the cutest sound ever! roooooof rooooooof....oooooooo....rooooof :baby: LOL


I think I know exactly what you're talking about ound:. I love how my Fedja barks, when he does, which is not often. It just sounds so funny!

Here are my reasons for getting a havanese.
I had been thinking about getting a dog for a few years before I felt confident to own one. When I finally decided that I really wanted a dog I made a list of things I was looking for in a dog:
small (being petite myself and having physical disability I wanted a dog that I could physically control if/when necessary)
non shedding (with two cats I didn't want to add any more hair in house lol)
no doggy smell
no white dog especially because I didn't want to deal with probable tear staining (I think white dogs are beautiful when taken good care of, but I knew I didn't have that much time or knowledge to do it)
easy trainable
non aggressive
good with cats
healthy as possible

I did a lot of online dog breed selector questionnaires, my favorite being one on animalplanet already mentioned by someone. Havanese was always first one recommended on that website. (Off topic: I just now did their test again to see what would happen, and I see they have changed the test. Havanese is nowhere on my list of recommendations now! Glad it was years back!)
Before that time I never heard of havanese or seen one. They're still very rare and most people have never heard of them. I must admit it wasn't love at the first sight lookwise, pls don't ban me for saying this LOL, but everything else about them fitted the bill. 
So after one more year of many many questionnaires I finally decided that I would go with a havanese, based pure on their personality. I know it must sound crazy, but the first time I ever saw a havanese in person was when I went to pick up my Fedja who was 9 weeks old at the time. 
Fedja was the most beautiful little thing I have ever seen! I did go with a breeder who is a member of a Belgian havanese club, and I even called the club to ask some questions about the breeder before I decided to buy a puppy from that breeder. (I have learned since then that there're members and there're members but that's very different story.)
Since that time I fell very much in love with their look as well as their sweet personality, and I don't regret my decision for a minute. They have the most beautiful, gentle soulful eyes in the whole canine world . And being hopelessly stricken by MHS which usually happens to most of us at some point in time :biggrin1:, now I'm owned by two of them .

One other breed that was on my short list was Italian greyhound. I still find them great, but THE thing that kept me from getting one was that they can't be trusted off leash if not in some fenced area. I like my dogs to walk free, and beside that we don't have fenced dog playing areas around here. Dog parks are not fenced so you just have to have a well behaved dog that you can trust he/she will not take off. And my garden is, like most gardens in the Netherlands are, to small to be enough for a dog to run freely.


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

We had Olive for about a year and we wanted another dog, not only for ourselves, but also as a companion to Olive, someone that would chill with her at home for the amount of times she's alone by herself (really, she's not by herself for more than 3 hours at a time, but still). We were living in an apartment so we couldn't get a big dog so we had to go the little dog route.

We chose the Havanese because they're not yippy like other small dogs. That was the main factor. Along with finding this out, I found that they were quite intelligent and perfect companion dogs. I wasn't too worried about the grooming because even if you get a dog with regular fur, it still needs to be groomed as well, so if you're going to groom one, then you're going to have to groom the other (that's how i see it anyway).

We've had Diego for slightly over a year and if given the opportunity to do it all over again, I would still make the same decision! Best. Choice. Ever!

Now that we're in our own, single family home, I want to get another dog! LOL Jimmy says no, but I still want my Newfoundland/Great Pyrenees mix!  I have the medium and small dog, now I need a large one and my life will be complete! :-D

No worries though! I know I'm crazy and I'm ok with it 

-Chris


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

I love little dogs. Big dogs tend to overwhelm my sensory issues. I used to have a little chihuahua, but I lost her last year. I loved her so much and was missing her something awful. So, my fiancee and I talked about me getting another little dog to keep me company (she works up to three weeks at a time away from home and I don't work at all). 

However, as much as I love little dogs, she prefers big dogs. The little ones worry her with their "fragile-ness". So, we started looking for a little, but sturdy, dog.

Then one day I was watching CMT's Pick a Puppy and one of the litters the family went to visit was the Havanese. I was instantly smitten. First it was the look. And the sproingy-ness. Then I looked into the breed more and found that the Havanese would fit into our family perfectly. The non-shedding, non-yappy, smart, and I really love that I will be able to play with her hair.


----------



## JazzFest13 (Mar 12, 2012)

I chose the Havanese after I met a friend's Luna. She was just the sweetest thing, and soo very very soft. I started researching the breed and it was exactly what I was looking for in a dog; no shedding (I have a black lab and a long haired cat, no more hair in house, please), quiet, very happy and friendly.

I also live in Key West which is 90 miles from Cuba. I thought it appropriate that I get a dog that originates so close to where I live, and can withstand the very hot and humid subtropical summers. 

She is such a doll. Very happy with her and my breeder.


----------



## crickethopper (Jul 7, 2013)

Diann said:


> What a great thead. I too am a converted big-dog person. I had a 125 lb. lab that wasn't fat, just tall, lean, and the kindest soul ever! He died and like many of you said, my husband said, no more dogs.
> 
> So we were dogless for about a year. One night I was missing my big lab and just Googled "puppies for sale." They were so cute. I didn't tell my husband but for about two weeks I'd search the internet for puppies. I wanted another lab so bad so I asked my husband, why don't you want another puppy? He didn't want another dog because of the poop in the yard and all the hair in the house. Thus began my search for a small dog with the the personality of a lab (friendly, playful, trustworthy, velcro-type personality).
> 
> ...


This is going to sound strange but you brought up a great point about when they go potty! We had large dog and tiny, and now just the tiny, after our large baby passed we were soooooo astonished about the potty, it didnt even need cleaned up, it was so small that it was gone in no time, granted she's under 10 lbs but its just little tootsie rolls! I know tmi, but some things ya gotta be prepared for! Lol with that said I'm researching havs! Any suggestions on potty sizes? (Did I REALLY just ask that? Lol)


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like an old thread but thought I'd share my reasons:
- perfect size for my small house and for travel, but not too tiny
- non-shedding and not smelly
- hilarious temperament but not overly barky or obnoxious
- affectionate and wants to hang out
- no common severe health problems

I was initially put off by the coat because I was concerned a Havanese would be too high maintenance for me. But I found one without the wavy gene and am now completely in love with my pup's coat and plan to keep her in a long coat. I love brushing her even if she's not that into it! Havs are so soft and gorgeous.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

When I was little, my father (a native German) wanted a German breed, and my mother (an immaculate housekeeper) wanted an odorless dog. So our breed of choice was a long-haired dachshund. 

As an adult, my first dog was likewise a LH doxie. When he died, I mourned for a while, then decided to research what other breeds had odorless coats. 

My friend Mr. Google led me to the Hav. The more I read, the more I liked.

The fact that they're so cute is just icing on the cake!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

About 14 years ago, I had a Havanese puppy in a puppy kindergarten class I was teaching. That little puppy had such joie de vivre and I fell in love. It took 14 years for the timing, my work, # and personalities of dogs in my house to align but Leo finally came to live with us! He is soft, small, very low shedding, non doggy smelling, loves everyone he meets, learns quickly, isn't yappy, lets me comb through his beautiful hair, travels well and is the perfect little companion!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll chime in on this old thread. We had a Bichon who had lost one eye to an accident and was going blind in the other and who had recently lost his Afghan brother. I thought that having another dog around would be helpful to him as he could use that dog as a seeing eye dog. Although I loved the Bichon temperament and personality and was very familiar with the breed, I was tired of the all white because of the staining. I did know, however, that I wanted the same type of dog, small, non-shedding, no doggy odor and a companion. Upon research, I discovered the Havanese and was thrilled that it came in colors and was in the same family of dogs. At that time, in 1996, they were considered a rare breed and thus not as yet exploited by the byb, so had no health issues other than cataracts. I believe the only testing that had to be done at the time was CERF. I searched everywhere to find one to see in person, to no avail, and finally got my Bailey, sight unseen other than a few pictures sent to me by his breeder. It was a good decision and he joined us when Dudley, our Bichon, was 12 years old. Tyler rounded out the trio in 1997 and the rest you know. 

BTW, Dudley who was a puppy mill dog bought at a pet store and rescued by us when his family didn't want him anymore at 5 months old, lived to be 17 years old and was in good health other than the eye issues which never stopped him.

That's my story as to how I came to acquire and love the Havanese.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

1. Cute
2. so sweet
3. nice size
4. hypoallergenic
5. beautiful soft coat
6. intelligent
7. wubable eyes
8. THEY ARE AWESOME


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

My girlfriend Érin had a (pet store) Havanese growing up, so it was pretty natural for us to pick that breed when we decided we wanted a small dog. Once I read about the temperament I was sold! I really wanted a "Velcro" type companion dog that thrives on affection, and I have to admit that the appearance was important to me... I'm going to be looking at my dog a lot, so she might as well be beautiful! I really wanted a cream or sable colored dog with a long coat. The lack of dog smell is also a huge plus for me.

Érin had wanted a dog for a while. I had always been a cat person and am not a fan of big dogs, so I needed her to point out that a small dog is an option! Finally I was convinced and really taken with the idea. We graduated college and moved to Seattle for my job, got our own apartment. I kept saying we need to wait a few years before getting a dog. Well, I made it 8 months or so. In January I was thinking I would wait till next Christmas and my Christmas gift to Érin would be telling her it's finally time. Then I couldn't wait that long so I thought I would do it for her birthday in March. Fail! I finally cracked in february and told her I wanted to go for it! I had been keeping it a secret so from her point of view I went from 0 to puppy crazy overnight. We looked into rescue but decided as first time owners we wanted to get a puppy from a quality breeder. Our breeder told us she had never sold a puppy to people so young before (I am 22, Érin is 24). Even though we are a young couple I think we are good doggie parents, Diva is our baby and we adore her! I don't have many responsibilities outside of my job and Diva, so she gets a ton of my time. She can come to work with me and Érin is a freelance writer mostly working from home. She is everything we could have wanted and we plan on getting another Havanese in the future (if I can actually wait a few years this time...)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

When my husband and I got married, I didn't realize he is not a "dog person". How did I not know that? After a few years, he realized how important it was to me and said "OK, you can have a dog, as long as it is small and doesn't shed." I said "What? a small dog, I hate small dogs! I want a German Shepherd!" So, we compromised. I got books from the library and researched dog breeds. I read about the Havanese and thought it would be perfect. But where to find one? It was 1995. That was the problem. We ended up getting a Shih-tzu from a back yard breeder. Live and learn. She was a good dog, good temperament, good with the kids, pretty easy to train but not that healthy.

After she passed, we took a short break from dog ownership. Then I started going to local conformation shows, trying to decide between Havanese, Bichon, Maltese or Yorkshire Terriers. The list narrowed down to Havanese or Toy Poodle(I know, not on the original list).

Then, my boss at the time obtained a Lowchen puppy. What a great dog! But talk about hard to find! He had friends with Havanese and felt they are very similar. So the rest is history I guess. And DH loves Riley too!


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

I wanted a second breed but short coats make me sneeze like crazy.
I love long silky coats, and playful personalties. 
Havs seemed so wonderfully bold and adorable and seemed to fit into the family with the Samoyeds perfectly


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I was watching animal planet and the featured dog was the Havanese. I immediately began researching the bread. The Hav everything I wanted. Friendly, not yappy, non shed, got along well with cats and perfect size for my small two bedroom condo.
My brother visited from Minnesota and after seeing Maya was instantly sold as well. He now has his own Hav named Rio! :bounce:


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll play. I wanted a dog I could use as a certified dog, but could be utilized in a constructive way academically. I settled on the havanese b/c:

1) super smart, fast learners
2) motivated to please
3) loyal
4) hypo allergenic
5) easy on grooming (lol)
6) devastating good looks
7) disease free, long life span
8) friendly with peeps and dogs
9) not a big barking breed 
10) forgiving in nature

I'll always have a hav in my stable o' dogs. they are simply amazing. I have never felt so in love over a dog, than for my 1/2 hav.


----------



## Tavamac (Jun 28, 2013)

I am in the process of finding my next breed. I have had Border Terriers for the past 20 years, and been successful in breed, obedience, rally, Freestyle and earthdog. I also have a Border Collie who is my current performance dog. I love both the breed ring and the performance ring and I want to down size to a good small dog. I have thorough enjoyed the terriers, but there are definite issues with multiple dogs, and they can be very stubborn in training. I am getting older and want a dog that will be fun for performance. The only thing I find concerning about the havs is the coat maintenance. I have maintained show coats in terriers for many years ( which is a lot of work stripping the coat) but I am getting some arthritis and it is becoming difficult to do all the coat rolling that is necessary with a terrier coat.

I have met a few havs in the conformation classes that I teach and I have fallen in love with the personality and cuteness!!

I have also seen pictures of the short haired havs which I think are cute and would certainly fit my needs for grooming...but I would also like to show in the breed ring and I know the short hairs are a DQ. So I am looking for information..on the breed, what you like, what are the training issues, etc.

thanks

Trish


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tavamac said:


> I am in the process of finding my next breed. I have had Border Terriers for the past 20 years, and been successful in breed, obedience, rally, Freestyle and earthdog. I also have a Border Collie who is my current performance dog. I love both the breed ring and the performance ring and I want to down size to a good small dog. I have thorough enjoyed the terriers, but there are definite issues with multiple dogs, and they can be very stubborn in training. I am getting older and want a dog that will be fun for performance. The only thing I find concerning about the havs is the coat maintenance. I have maintained show coats in terriers for many years ( which is a lot of work stripping the coat) but I am getting some arthritis and it is becoming difficult to do all the coat rolling that is necessary with a terrier coat.
> 
> I have met a few havs in the conformation classes that I teach and I have fallen in love with the personality and cuteness!!
> 
> ...


If you get a dog from the right lines, their coats do not have to be that hard to maintain, although you do have to get through the "blowing coat" stage with all of them.  You also want to look for dogs with other performance dogs in their families. There are lots that are great pets, but don't have the drive to be a performance dog. OTOH, they DO descend from circus dogs, so if you get the right pup, with plenty of play drive, they are, IMO, one of the easiest, if not THE easiest toy breed to train for performance activities.

My guy does Obedience, Rally and Agility, and has been a joy to train. If I were to fault him, it would be that he is VERY soft, and HATES to be wrong. So you have to set things up carefully so that he can succeed, or he gets discouraged. He had a full brother that I also considered, who probably would have been a stronger agility dog (WAY strong play drive!!!) but he was a little TOO independent for my tastes, as someone crossing over form training horses to training a competition dog for the first time. I think he would have been a GREAT performance dog in the right hands though. If you look in the Rally, Obedience and Agility sections of the forum, you can see Kodi doing all three.

There are several other people who pop up from time to time on the forum who do agility with their Havs, two with advanced titles, and one who has been 3rd place Canadian National Champion in her size division! There are also a handful of other people on the forum who do Rally and Obedience with their Havs too.

There are short haired Havs around, and they ARE cute, but there is a genetic test for the short haired gene now, and most reputable breeders are purposely breeding to avoid short haired pups now that that's possible, because it IS a DQ. So I would wonder about how careful a breeder is being in other respects if they are producing short haired dogs. You can always keep the dog in a puppy cut once you're done in the breed ring, if you are just doing performance sports.

I have to say, though, that now that Kodi's coat is mature, the daily grooming is very little work. It takes me less than 10 minutes to brush his teeth, comb him out and put his pony up daily. And if I am away for a week and he is left to my guys' tender mercies, he sill doesn't have any knots when I get back... he just doesn't look very good!  But do remember that this has a LOT to do with the TYPE of coat your dog has. Some lines have very dense undercoats and/or more curl to their hair. Those dogs often require a LOT more grooming.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good advice. I wanted a dog that liked Cuban cigars . :behindsofa:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> good advice. I wanted a dog that liked Cuban cigars . :behindsofa:


And how's that working for you? 

Kind of like giving your wife decorating advice?eep:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> And how's that working for you?
> 
> Kind of like giving your wife decorating advice?eep:


haven't had one in ages.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> haven't had one in ages.


:laugh:


----------



## Tavamac (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for the information. Now I just need to find out about the lines that have the easier to maintain coats? I want to learn about this breed to make sure it is what I want.

thanks

Trish


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tavamac said:


> Thank you for the information. Now I just need to find out about the lines that have the easier to maintain coats? I want to learn about this breed to make sure it is what I want.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Trish


Feel free to PM me.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

No Karen, it's a secret!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> No Karen, it's a secret!


?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I was joking. Kind of when you find good things you want to keep them to yourself.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> I was joking. Kind of when you find good things you want to keep them to yourself.


Oh, OK!  Actually, though, there are a number of other breeders besides the Kings who breed similar lines, and dogs with similar coats. Now, whether they do the same job of RAISING the puppies as the Kings, I don't know.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love Toms videos and play area for their pups. They also go the extra mile preparing the puppys for their forever homes. Thats how it should be.


----------

